# Reelfoot lake



## Garynp

Headed to Reelfoot lake in TN in 2 weeks if I don't explode before then. Never been but hear it is a crappie filled swamp with monsters.


----------



## scrappyxx

Been there years ago for a family reunion. Never went out on a boat but banked there a few times. Always seen decent cats and bass, but never hooked up with any crappie. Have fun!


----------



## jcotsmallie

Garynp said:


> Headed to Reelfoot lake in TN in 2 weeks if I don't explode before then. Never been but hear it is a crappie filled swamp with monsters.


My dad and his buddies go every year. They are going in a few weeks too I believe. I went last year for first time and not sure I want to go back. One crappie. Catfish. All though the crappie was 15 inches but was only one. No one caught much all though it was already too hot when we were there. Watch out for storms there can be some decent waves oh and don't get lost it is huge and full of trees. It all looks the same. Did see a bowfin caught and tons of nesting Osprey. It is a pretty place. Enjoy and good luck. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## polebender

I've been to Reelfoot many times. Crappie fishing there is totally different than it is here. 95% is done by spider rigging and drifting over large submerged stump fields. The lake was formed by an earthquake and when it flooded they cut all the trees about a foot under water. So you could be in 20' of water and still hit stumps. You really need to be careful when running your motor. I really recommend when you get there to get a map that marks all the channels that you can navigate. 

When we first start going there the fishing was fantastic. About ten years ago they sprayed and killed all the weeds. Since then the fishing has really declined. To date it has yet to rebound fully. I would strongly recommend that you hire a guide for one day and then go out on your own after, unless you are going with someone familiar with the lake. 

The largest section of the lake is where they catch most of the crappie. You'll see packs of boats out drifting. That's the easiest way to find them. If you want to bass fish, Kirby's Pocket is the best area. This is where Bill Dance films when he goes there. He was actually filming one year when we were there. Reelfoot is a beautiful lake and I wish you the best and hope you really get into them!


----------



## Garynp

Hey thanks for all the tips. I got a guide for first day. As long as there are no thunderstorms and I can learn a few things it will be all good. I have much to learn but made a commitment to do reach a new level. 

I do well with guides but on my own. Every cast is an adventure or a snag


----------



## billy c

went last march our guide was very accommodating as the weather turned bad the first day and he agreed to continue our trip the next day my brother and I caught 55 very nice crappie the people at the resort were all very helpful l


----------



## scrappyxx

Where u go? I don't remember the name of the cabins, but I do remember we were in Tiptonville.


----------



## Garynp

I'm staying at cypress point.


----------



## leupy

I have been there several times and never have gotten into the crappie as I had hoped. Always a great time we have taken up to twevlve at a time, cards at night maybe an adult beverage sometime during the day. Usually fish three days, get license when you arrive so you are ready first thing in the morning.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Garynp, Pm me or call at 937-266-4521


----------



## fishmasterflex

Been to reelfoot the last 3 years and always manage to limit out at least one day. Snyder basin is where we catch em and if your experiencing too much wind. Head to bucks basin it usually is the least windy 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmasterflex said:


> Been to reelfoot the last 3 years and always manage to limit out at least one day. Snyder basin is where we catch em and if your experiencing too much wind. Head to bucks basin it usually is the least windy
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Buck Basin and the Kirby pocket launch were always my favorite


----------



## Snyd

I am a huge crappie chaser and have always wanted to fish reelfoot but havent had the chance yet. My son is finally getting to where I can take him on some long trips so I am hoping to head that way next year. So here is my question, when is the best time to head to reelfoot? Is it late March?


----------



## Garynp

I'm not using a pro guide when I go. Just one if younger guys that work at cypress
He lives to fish and has been giving me updates
He has been catching them since late February 
So anytime in march seems good
April is the highest booking from what I have read so I want to get there before its too busy on the water


----------



## fishmasterflex

Snyd. Best time for reelfoot is whenever it begins to steadily hit in the 60's. So yeah last week of march through the first 2 weeks of april. Its more expensive then as well

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SEMOmikeMike

I fish there quite a bit, as I live only 1.5hrs from there. Haven't ever heard about a fish kill or them spraying weeds. They had a few low water years when they lowered the lake to fix the damn, and fishing was pretty rough if you were spider rigging. Right now I would be fishing Green Island Point, until the fish get too shallow, then I would jig the stumps, cypress in 2-4' of water. Took me few years to figure it out, but limits can be had if the wind cooperates. Great Lake, probably one of the most unique bodies if water in the USA.

Don't know what boat you are bringing, but I used to have a 16' alum. And yes you will beat the hell out of it! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Snyd said:


> I am a huge crappie chaser and have always wanted to fish reelfoot but havent had the chance yet. My son is finally getting to where I can take him on some long trips so I am hoping to head that way next year. So here is my question, when is the best time to head to reelfoot? Is it late March?


Last year I was there for a week at the end of april and the crappie were just getting ready. All fish caught had heavy eggs abd were turning a little bloody.Caught around 40 to 50 per day with the 10 year old grandson. cold weather held them up. The figs avaraged 12 inch and the biggest was 18 inches. Lots of 14 to 15 inchers. We stayed 8 day sand had 5 good days. The weather can be a issue on the lake, Tom


----------



## liprippersc78

Been there twice, stayed at Blue Bank Resort both times. Beautiful lake and nature everywhere. Bald eagle nests close to resort and got some great pics. Osprey flew over us when we were going across the lake carrying a crappie that was prob. 14". Unfortunately we went too early last year and it was extremely cold on the water. still caught some fish but not what it couldve been. the lake can get rough especially in one of those package deal boats. if you are doing a package make sure you bring some sort of rod holder setup for them and a trolling motor. im not taking my 19.5ft deep v in that lake!!!!


----------



## Garynp

Too windy to go out today
Cypress pointe is really great. Very kind and helpful people. But then everyone here is
One good bass and one heck of a fight with a grinnell.
Ugly fish but fun to catch.


----------



## BMustang

Garynp said:


> Too windy to go out today


Aahhhhh! You've discovered the scourge of Reelfoot Lake.


----------



## Garynp

Winds were rough. Overall bad weather. Not a lot if bites
Most people spider fish in middle. If you don't know the lake. Good luck. Finding the depth they are at is hard. They are not shallow. We caught a few in Lilly pads in ditches while avoiding the wind


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I went a little early last year also. Try the first pocket past nations ditch. 6-7 foot deep and usally full of fish. I'll be going for a 8 day stay on may 10th


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BMustang said:


> Aahhhhh! You've discovered the scourge of Reelfoot Lake.


Hey stang how ya been? Tom


----------



## fished-out

Reelfoot is one of those lakes that has great marketing in the form of lots of local lake front places to stay with great deals and a heavy presence at the sport shows. Unfortunately, for most folks that I've talked to, the fishing usually doesn't live up to the billing, at least compared to some other places you could go. I've been there twice for crappie, once in late March, once in April. Did great on big bluegills both times, but could not get the crappie to cooperate. 

If you want crappie, I'd suggest Kentucky lake. Nice crappie, both size and volume, and not as affected by the weather because it's deeper--you can always find them somewhere. Also great bass fishing. You can also head further south to Alabama and Miss. for more great crappie lakes. Reelfoot just doesn't compare, IMHO, not that you can't have a good time.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fished-out said:


> Reelfoot is one of those lakes that has great marketing in the form of lots of local lake front places to stay with great deals and a heavy presence at the sport shows. Unfortunately, for most folks that I've talked to, the fishing usually doesn't live up to the billing, at least compared to some other places you could go. I've been there twice for crappie, once in late March, once in April. Did great on big bluegills both times, but could not get the crappie to cooperate.
> 
> If you want crappie, I'd suggest Kentucky lake. Nice crappie, both size and volume, and not as affected by the weather because it's deeper--you can always find them somewhere. Also great bass fishing. You can also head further south to Alabama and Miss. for more great crappie lakes. Reelfoot just doesn't compare, IMHO, not that you can't have a good time.


Been going there for 15 years and the trick is stay at least 7 days, learn the lake. We have had 7 of those years at 600 plus fish per week. The weather can and will change the Game. Tom


----------



## fished-out

I get that; but most folks buy a 3 or 4 day package, get blown off the lake by high winds and rain for at least half that time, have never spider rigged and won't pay for a guide, then wonder why they do poorly. That's why I recommended Ky Lake--more variety in structure and cover, can get around faster (not as many shallow stumps to worry about), multi-species--just flat better for folks who are new to a lake or only go for a few days a year in the spring, compared to Reelfoot. It's less hit or miss, if that makes sense.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Makes plenty of sense. I wouldn't know where to start at KY lake. huge place. You been there much?


----------



## fished-out

Enough I guess. Didn't get to go this year. Lots of good general areas, most of which have been talked about here. Lots of good methods work there to, everything from jig and float, spider rigging, Dock and toon shooting, pile jumping--what works best depends on water clarity, wind, water temp, etc., just like any other lake, but a lot of them will work to some extent most of the time because of the variety of cover and structure available.

Your best bet is to pick an area of the lake, focus on it, and treat it like a lake in its own right. Don't try to fish it all and it's just not necessary to make long runs in most instances.


----------



## BMustang

What Fished-Out said!!!

Reelfoot is one of the few places that I am extremely opionated about - Don't Go!!!

Our buddy Garynp is typical. Great presentation at the sports show, willingnesss to show you where they are, etc.. But when you get there, shallow water, stumps, weeds, high-winds, rough sledding. I would guess that over 90% are one-done. There are simply too many great places to fish to aggrevated yourself with Reelfoot, for what??? Some panfish??? As said, the locals use Spider rigs - Really exciting!

I'm presently on a two week trip at Pickwick. Weather has been rough BUT still managing to get out for a few hours every day and catching quality fish. Like anywhere, including Reelfoot, you have to know what you are doing. Fishing isn't going to be as described in the brochure. I'm old-school in finding a place I like and sticking with it, learning a few new things each year.

There is a reason that Cypress Point, etc.. are at the Sports shows every year - No repeat business. Sports shows are not places to find the fishing Holy Grail. Talking to fishermen with experience is.


----------



## BMustang

A Pickwick crappie, caught while Bass fishing - No Spider Rig required.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BM We are opinionated. Reelfoot has been good to me over the last 15 years or so. Glad you are getting some fish at PW. Tom


----------

